# Cleaning/ cooking shark



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

I want to keep some sharks to eat and like anything else some say they are good to eat others don't like them. Some advice on what to do with them (cut the fins, fillet, chunks, marinate, ect...?)would be greatly appreciated. What is best to keep (small blacktips)?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

They are good, I slice them just like steaks.About 1-2 inches.You can take off skin or I somtimes leave the skin, but wash it real good or it has a odd taste. I put steak seasoning, and grill, or you can put soy sauce. I have even fried it with a flour coating. I think it is good eating. It is not fishy tasting. Sorta like the ole saying "Taste like chicken" if you cook it right. We eat 3-4 Ft Blacktips up to the big ones. No bones about it!!! Just that one cartilage in the center. I find them easy to clean, and they always get eaten. Have fun, Laura (aka) luv2fish


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*proper care and feeding on sharks*

I don't keep more than one or two a season, and nothing big--they tend to be pretty replete with mercury. Definitely not for little kids or pregnant women!

I tend to just gut the smaller ones to let them bleed out and get them on ice asap. That has taken care of any uric acid issues--I've never had a stinky steak from any shark I've caught. Finish the cleaning when I get home; basically filleting everything out, watching out for teeth and getting the skin and backbone off/out.

Cooking is simple: roll 1-2" chunks in breadcrumbs and your choice of seasoning and broil in cast skillets (w/a bit of olive oil). Turn them over after 4 minutes, do for 3 more. I've used lemon pepper, Seafood Magic--any of it's good. Serve with some spicy mesclun from the garden and maybe some wild rice...


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Fin em, steak em, marinate em in itallian dressing, grill em, eat em. ummm ummmm


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Most important part for good tasting shark starts after you catch them. Bleed and gut them quickly. Then throw them on ice asap. If you do this they will taste good no matter how you cook them.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> Most important part for good tasting shark starts after you catch them. Bleed and gut them quickly. Then throw them on ice asap. If you do this they will taste good no matter how you cook them.


All of the above...and if you can get the skin off ASAP even better..


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

What would be wrong with fileting them immediately after you catch them instead of bleeding, etc. Just wondering.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

whats wrong with immedite fileting is that if your not at home i think its illegal to dress them out they have to be at there final destination


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Just*

IF your gunna keep'm.
Kill it cleanly. Hammer to the center of the head really wacks'm.
Then holding his head still. Cut the tail through the back bone and allow to bleed. Just gut them and ice. Do not remove the tail completely, so as to remain fully intact for the Game Warden.

Cook as too your preference. I remove every scrap of red tissue.
Now thats some good meat.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

If in fact your a deer hunter you would do a shark the same way. You got to get the skin off the fillet' then continue to soak the cleaned fillet in ice water 'changing it every once in awhile to get the blood @ AND URINE OUT of it.When you can put it to your nose and not smell anything like amonia your good to go.


----------



## FlatWater (May 24, 2005)

I dont know about the ice water thing. Do you mean salty ice water


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

I Have Talked To The Game Wardens In Corpus Christi And They Tell Me It Is Ok To Completely Fillet Out A Shark On The Beach.

Oso Yakman


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

havent heard of that does anyone know if this is true


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

Same as headshaker only use whole milk in your ice. Pulls out all blood and urea acid taste out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Oso Yakman said:


> I Have Talked To The Game Wardens In Corpus Christi And They Tell Me It Is Ok To Completely Fillet Out A Shark On The Beach.
> 
> Oso Yakman


I guess as long as the fillet is larger than the minimum size limit then it should be OK?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I say let it go and get some fried chicken..............or redfish.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*use the fish*

What I Do Is Use The Fish When I Catch One That I Am Gunna Keep And Eat. I Cut Him To The Back Bone And Let Him Bleed In The Boat [in The Back Of The Boat Of Coarse] Then I Take My Wash Down Hose And Wash It All Down To The Bildge. I Tell The Boys To Get Ready And Hit The Bildge Pump then A Steady Stream Of Fresh Shark Blood IS Pumped Right Over The Transom And The Bite Is On!!! Dont Even Have To Cast Just Drop The Line Over The Transom And Whammo 200lb. Is On. COOK IT ANY WAY YOU LIKE IT Just Fishin Randall


----------

